# cgroups and jack-audio-connection-kit

## Dominique_71

Hi, I want to use RT_GROUP_SCHED with jack-audio-connection-kit.

From the crashed jack wiki, I done this configuration:

```
#namespace {

#   cpu = /;

#}

group rtaudio {

   perm {

      task {

         uid = root;

         gid = audio;

      }

      admin {

         uid = root;

         gid = root;

      }

   }

   cpu {

      cpu.rt_runtime_us = 900000;

   }

}

```

CONFIG_CGROUPS, CONFIG_CGROUPS_SCHED and CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED are the only cgroups enabled options in my kernel for now.

As this machine is also a desktop and I use it with portage, this seam to be a good idea to also enable CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP. Will it work together with my cgroups config? 

And do I have to change something to my cgroups config?

----------

## audiodef

I should look into what you're trying to do to further educate myself, but in the meantime, maybe the link in my sig to Gentoo Studio, and this page in particular, might be helpful.

----------

## Dominique_71

Thanks for the link. The setting described on Gentoo Studio will work with the rt-sources.

What I want to do is to use the gentoo-sources to archive about the same result, and for that I need CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED into the kernel. I wrote something about this on the pro-audio overlay wiki, but I want to know if I can ameliorate my setting.

----------

